# سؤال لأهل الخبرة عن صناعة الغراء الأبيض من البوليمر نرجو الإفادة



## رضا زبادي (9 مايو 2012)

*سؤال لأهل الخبرة عن صناعة الغراء الأبيض نرجو الإفادة*

السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاته أرجو التكرم بتعريفي بطريقة لزيادة كثافة أو سماكة الغراء الأبيض تكون غير مكلفة وأنا سمعت من قبل عن طريقة تستخدم النشاء لهذا الأمر فهل هذا حقيقي ... وإن كان حقيقي كيف يتم ذلك جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## chem1982 (9 مايو 2012)

النشا في وجود الغراء يعمل حويصلات وتحتاج الي كمية لاباس بها بامكانك ان تستخدم مادة التايلوز حيث انها تستخدم في صناعة اللواصق والبويات وكميات قليلة منها تعطي قوام عالي جدا 
واللة ولي التوفيق


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (10 مايو 2012)

الافض يا اخى استعمال الاكريلك ثكنر فهو يزيد اللزوجه ولا يؤثر على قوة اللصق او اذا كنت تستخدم البولى فينيل الكحول فنستخدم منه النوع ذو اللزوجه العاليه مثل 350 او 405 من النوع الاسبانى ايركول على سبيل المثال فهو افضل طرق زياده اللزوجه وقوة اللصق معا


----------



## رضا زبادي (10 مايو 2012)

جزاكما الله خير الجزاء 
سأقوم بالتجريب ودراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية لكل بديل وسأعرفكم بالنتيجة
المهم أن تكون الطريقة موفرة والله المعين
شكرا مرة أخرى ولا تحرمونا من نصائحكم


----------



## رضا زبادي (14 مايو 2012)

*استفسار*

الأخوة الكرام

حبيت قبل ما أبدا التطبيق أن أسألكم عن الطريقة الدقيقة
يعني النسب والإجراءات عشان أعرف أحدد التكلفة بالضبط لأن الجدوى الاقتصادية هي سبب سؤالي

ولو فيه إمكانية للاتصال الشخصي أكون شاكرا جدا


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (16 مايو 2012)

اخى انا اسف رسالتك حدث بها خطاء عندى وتم محوها ارجو اعادة ارسالها لى مرة اخرى لاسجل ايميلك اسف مرة اخرى


----------



## رضا زبادي (16 مايو 2012)

أرسلتها لحضرتك مرة ثانية

شكرا


----------



## deler22 (4 يونيو 2012)

بالتوفيق لك​


----------



## مسوقاتى جديد (16 سبتمبر 2012)

ارجو الاستفادة ما هى طريقة عمل الغراء الابيض ومكوناتها


----------

